# what species/race would you be?



## linte macil (Nov 2, 2002)

man
ranger
elf
dwarf
hobbit 
wizard
eagle
wolf
goblin
troll
orc
dragon
other
-------------

id be an elf, or an eagle. being a ranger would be cool too


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 2, 2002)

so many options on this thread are the same.  Id be a ranger/man. Or wizard. Either one


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd like to be either a Beorning or a Dwarf. Beornings are just a really cool and original type thing. Dwarves are very average joe like. Very selfish and greedy. Stuff like that. Very fun!


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 2, 2002)

i'd be an elf. mainly because of their keen senses and skill in weaponry


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 3, 2002)

id be a ranger or A elf


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 3, 2002)

Elf. Only they have enough time to thoroughly explore the world.


----------



## Daeron (Nov 3, 2002)

I'd be a dragon. They also have time to explore the world.


----------



## Earendil (Nov 12, 2002)

I would have to say........elf!elf!elf!elf! i would love to be an elf thier wisdom adn the fairness is so fascinating and their sensitivity!!!and stelth....i could go on forever!!


----------



## HobbitGirl (Nov 16, 2002)

I would be a Hobbit. No one except Hobbits seem to understand that true pleasures in life involve good food, good tilled earth, and warm, sunny mornings with nothing to do but chill. And I appreciate all of these things, preferably at the same time.


----------



## Legolas lover (Nov 24, 2002)

I think it would be neat to be an elf, they are so mystic and enchanting. However, if I were to base this on my life I would have to say that I would be a hobbit. I am short and I love food!


----------



## Lossengondiel (Nov 24, 2002)

I would love to be an elf (like Arwen, so I can steal Strider's heart...hee hee), or else a wizard so i can do a bunch of neat tricks.......


~~~Strider 4 ever


----------



## Tolkien Adictee (Nov 25, 2002)

For me it would have to be a dragon. I've watched "Dragon Heart" too many times, and have a soft spot for them. I'd be a pretty boring dragon. I'm too lazy to fight nights, and adventurous hobbits, and what not.


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 25, 2002)

I'd be an Elf. All the power and wisdom, combined with long lasting life and the beauty only elves can have.


----------



## BrandonBrassbow (Nov 26, 2002)

i also would probably be an Elf. if not an elf, maybe a ranger. then probably a hobbit, they seem pretty content with their lives. whatever i would be, i would hope to be an elf-friend...they seem to be a pretty helpful alliance.


----------



## Calimehtar (Nov 27, 2002)

I would either be an Elf, a Wizard, an Eagle, or a Dragon. Actually, I wouldn't mind being a Hobbit, either. If I was an Elf or Wizard, I would travel all over Middle Earth. If I was a dragon, I'd live in some mountain and be in PEACE with Dwarves. (As long as they gave me a bit of treasure to make a nest with! MWAHAHAH!) If I was an Eagle, I would live somewhere in the mountains and live with a lot of other Eagles. 

So that's some of the things I would want to be and do if I lived in Middle Earth!


----------



## Link (Dec 5, 2002)

I'd be an Elven Ranger of the Vanyar.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Dec 6, 2002)

I think Id get tired of living forever . Besides , elves are too pretty . 
I would be a DWARF !!! Yay , dwarves ! I always loved dwarves , they were so comfortable and grumbly and not pretty . I can just picture it ...sitting around next to a fire , letting it all hang out , drinking and smoking with buddies ....now those are fellows who know how to have fun . And not a lot of singing and prancing around like some species


----------



## Athelas (Dec 6, 2002)

*Elf or Half Elf*

Elves have just taken Fonzie's old cool on to the next level. Live with it; and at that point, is it even much of a leap from Elves to Elvis?!

Actually, I think I'd be a Maiar; Valar would be too busy with talk shows and Shopping Mall openings and what not.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 6, 2002)

Id be a Wizard or an Elven Ranger


----------



## warrior of ice (Dec 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HobbitGirl _
> *I would be a Hobbit. No one except Hobbits seem to understand that true pleasures in life involve good food, good tilled earth, and warm, sunny mornings with nothing to do but chill. And I appreciate all of these things, preferably at the same time. *



i totally agree


----------



## JOHOVISHTA (Dec 16, 2002)

*My Species*

Man I wanna be a speciesthat isevil well not evil as in plain old evil but at least devious with "flawed moral character" antihero sort not some suck goblin....I really like EOl
so I wanna be a dark elf not as in moriquendi but as in evil elf


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm afraid there is nobody in any of Tolkien's works called Eol... 
Oh, wait, you mean Eöl!! Silly me. . 
Haha, sorry 'bout that, but I think if you're too lazy to type in the diasteres you should be willing to get a bit of heat aobut it.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Celebithil (Dec 20, 2002)

I'd like to be one of the Istari but only if the regulations governing them were somewhat lessened allowing me the freedom to do as I wish. If not a wizard then probably I would choose either a Noldorin Elf or a man of Numenor. Although enjoying Elves a lot i have always felt they were like the Supermen of middleearth only their Kryptonite is falling in love and then fading away. They just have too many powers and abilities.


----------



## mrichy555 (Dec 20, 2002)

id be a hobbit. in the fellowship of the ring the extended version (the movie) bilbo states that hobbits main pleasures are eating, smoking weed, and drinking mead. nuff said.


----------



## faila (Dec 20, 2002)

a ranger is only part man arent they?

I would be an elf.

mrrichy hes refeing to taboco ((hobitsweed) not maryjuana.


----------



## mrichy555 (Dec 21, 2002)

yes faila, im aware hes talking about tobacco, i hate marijuana. haha, why would u automatically assume i mean weed?


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 21, 2002)

An Elf. There wisdom, beauty and everlasting life to live with the one you love. Weaponry skills no contest,and again the looks, It would be an honor to be an Elf.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 21, 2002)

Yay for the Elves! Although I have always found the Númenóreans to actually be very much like the Elves of Eressëa annd Valinor themselves.. before Sauron came around and corrupted them. My nick actually refers to the _Akallabêth_, or the Downfall of Númenor. 
Why do you hate marijuana, Mrichy?


----------



## Éomond (Dec 21, 2002)

I would want to be a man (well, I already am), Rohirrim to be exact.


----------



## faila (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrichy555 _
> *yes faila, im aware hes talking about tobacco, i hate marijuana. haha, why would u automatically assume i mean weed? *


because people normally used weed in that sense (at least where i come from) And it definitly gives more of a buz, so if you were just gonna sit around and do one of the two weed would probobly be considered better.


----------



## elvish-queen (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh ya, to be totally original,
ELF!
Nah, maybe not. I mean, I love elves and their keen senses and everything, but I think I'd fit more under the Rohirrim, (which, by the way, in the newspaper were called Rohans )
I could really just live with all those gorgeous horses. Shadowfax would naturally be mine . But my two horses would also be there of course......
*carries on dreaming*


----------



## Éomond (Dec 22, 2002)

Yay! Another Rohirrim!


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 22, 2002)

If I had to choose I would be an Ainu, more specifically a Vala.

(Yay my 100th post)


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 23, 2002)

Dwarf.

Theyre short, theyre mean, and they hate Elves! Plus, they can really fight...

They dont live forever, they have a great sense of humor and whats better is that they are rich!!! MUAHAHA!!! Imagine: you need a present for your girlfriend but you put it off. What could be better than digging it out of the ground for her?!?!?


----------



## Isenho (Dec 24, 2002)

lol yeah dwarves! but i rather be a hobbit for they are so peaceful and fun to be. eat eat, do whatever u desire


----------



## faila (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manwë Súlimo _
> *If I had to choose I would be an Ainu, more specifically a Vala.
> 
> (Yay my 100th post) *


 I didnt take that into account when I said I would be an elf. I would be a vala as well.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 25, 2002)

Although one of my friends swears that I'm essentially a dwarf (something I've decided to take as a compliment), I feel a kinship with the Hobbits- a good meal, a nice ale, a pipe full of Longbottom weed- and no adventures unless they are absolutely necessary- that sounds like a great life. Ideally, I'd be a Hobbit living in Rivendell, because I imagine that Elrond's library would be something to lose yourself in for decades.


----------

